# The Future



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

What do you think it will be like? Flying cars? Advanced genetic engineering? BIGGER iPhones? Apocalyptic wasteland?

It can be anything from what might happen tomorrow or how the world will end, but I want to hear what people think is going to happen in the future. Or how you hope it might turn out even! How about your personal future?

Discuss it here!


----------



## Moddie (May 2, 2015)

'BIGGER iPhones?' Are we all just going to be walking around with iPads to our ears? 

Anyway, I don't tend to think of the general future much. If it's something I can't change there's no sense in grieving over it. And I say grieving as unfortunately I have very low hopes for the future given the way the present is treating minorities. Sadly society just seems to be constantly moving backwards.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

I do actually think it'll get that crazy with the phones, remember the time in the early 00's where it was all about the tiniest phone? Now they're just getting bigger and bigger and bigger. It's kind of ridiculous. 

And about the future, I like to hope things will magically get better but I know they wont, I honestly think we're just going to kill ourselves in the process of making a brighter future, because we just keep screwing up our planet.


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

I think each generation is gonna get worse and worse.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

As more people will be on the earth, there will be more crimes and I honestly think the end of the world will be from humans. It's like building an army full of clones, some of those clones will end up with something wrong with them so as the human race grows, there will be more of these kind of people which will cause a lot of trouble.

But as for the next 10 or 20 years, I think immigration will rise and iPhones will continue to become thiner, if that's something you care about.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

"Aw man, I just dropped my iPhone and it passed clear through my hand... DARN!"


----------



## jekojiru (May 2, 2015)

what about google glass? we are holding technologies hand as animals


----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2015)

I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

I hope there's a revolution of some sort, not a civil war or anything but just something interesting


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

Well, its 2015...

We still don't have hoverboards....


----------



## carlaeleni (May 2, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.



Yes! I hope that leaders see some sense and start urging this to happen soon.


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> Yes! I hope that leaders see some sense and start urging this to happen soon.



: O Sounds like an interesting future


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 2, 2015)

I think the world will continue to get worse as the human race grows. Once Earth is super polluted and over populated with humans, everyone will realise we have to do something. Make laws about how many children you can have, begin planting forests back and cutting back the cities, and everything will be great in another hundred years or so... Either that or humans decide to abandon the planet they destroyed and go to Mars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.


But humans are animals. Other animals eat different species... Don't get me wrong, I'm against animal killing, unless it's in a sort of natural way. If a person fights an animal naked and unarmed, then I'm fine with it because the animal has a pretty big chance of winning. Unlike when people shoot animals with guns, that's messed up, and the animal has no chance.


----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> But humans are animals. Other animals eat different species... Don't get me wrong, I'm against animal killing, unless it's in a sort of natural way. If a person fights an animal naked and unarmed, then I'm fine with it because the animal has a pretty big chance of winning. Unlike when people shoot animals with guns, that's messed up, and the animal has no chance.



It's necessary for animals, though. We, in the modern world, can survive without meat. I and many other vegans are proof of that! I truly believe that while it's unnecessary to eat meat, it shouldn't be a thing. We should only do it if we have to, and we just don't have to. In a natural environment, it's out of our hands, but in society, there's no need for it.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 2, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's necessary for animals, though. We, in the modern world, can survive without meat. I and many other vegans are proof of that! I truly believe that while it's unnecessary to eat meat, it shouldn't be a thing. We should only do it if we have to, and we just don't have to. In a natural environment, it's out of our hands, but in society, there's no need for it.



Do you mean the endangered animals? .-. I agree. I don't see why people around the world are still killing them, or doing things that kill them.


----------



## kikiiii (May 2, 2015)

all i really hope is that nikola tesla's wireless energy idea would become a reality so we wouldnt have to have all these gross wires everywhere tbh. edison was an idiot k


----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Do you mean the endangered animals? .-. I agree. I don't see why people around the world are still killing them, or doing things that kill them.



I mean every animal. Not just animals, actually. Every creature, from humans to insects. I don't think it's right to interfere with nature like that. It's a pretty controversial topic, and I don't wanna see this thread get heated, so perhaps we should take it into private.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 2, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I mean every animal. Not just animals, actually. Every creature, from humans to insects. I don't think it's right to interfere with nature like that. It's a pretty controversial topic, and I don't wanna see this thread get heated, so perhaps we should take it into private.



I think we're all mature enough for a topic like this, but okay. .-.


----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> I think we're all mature enough for a topic like this, but okay. .-.



I just wouldn't want to ruin it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Something about global warming, melting ice, and lots of flooding

But before all that happens, we will probably have some cool technology

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, and our sun is middle aged right now, so eventually it will die and all life will pretty much freeze to death in about 40-ish seconds after)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> all i really hope is that nikola tesla's wireless energy idea would become a reality so we wouldnt have to have all these gross wires everywhere tbh. edison was an idiot k



And we've got to bring back the death ray! I have a cute little poster I got for donating towards a museum for him. =D Such a beautiful genius!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Well, its 2015...
> 
> We still don't have hoverboards....



Like seen in Back to the Future II? What don't they have that we have today? Internet, iPhones, and iPads. Google and Microsoft are extinct in BTTF 2, but big in reality.

One thing that we're going to see in the future is autonomous cars (or Global Positioning Satellite driven cars). You see, cars now have GPS navigators to locate destinations. Self-driving cars are now in production. In 10 to 20 years, autonomous cars will be all over the roads. I thought this would be a good idea since it can prevent car accidents, but jobs like truck drivers will be gone.

For your entertainment, my English teacher in college shown us a list of jobs that would be completely replaced by a computer in the next 10 to 20 years based on the evolution of Siri. At the bottom of the list, we start out with unpopular jobs. But as we go up, we start seeing some more popular jobs. Basically, most of the production jobs and transportation jobs will be gone. Going up even higher, we start getting to the jobs that are more unlikely to be replaced, and at the top, we get to the jobs that are least likely to be replaced. Even if some jobs will still be occupied by humans, others are already gone.

We seen horror films where robots destroy humanity, but in real life, we see what's really scary about robots becoming more common.


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2015)

carlaeleni said:


> Yes! I hope that leaders see some sense and start urging this to happen soon.



I really don't think that being vegan is something that should be enforced by world leaders.

If you make it illegal to eat animals, the only thing you're going to have is a huge increase in prison population which at the end of the day, even if we're in a state where we don't *need* to eat animals, it's something we were 'built' to do and many people will defend defend their right to do it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

Tao said:


> I really don't think that being vegan is something that should be enforced by world leaders.
> 
> If you make it illegal to eat animals, the only thing you're going to have is a huge increase in prison population which at the end of the day, even if we're in a state where we don't *need* to eat animals, it's something we were 'built' to do and many people will defend defend their right to do it.



I agree with you. Also, I hear that labs are growing meat. With lab grown meat and GMOs in production, we can prevent the hunger problem while we can stop killing animals and non GMO plants.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree with you. Also, I hear that labs are growing meat. With lab grown meat and GMOs in production, we can prevent the hunger problem while we can stop killing animals and non GMO plants.


Growing meat? That's unnatural and creepy. Not to mention wrong... xD It's as wrong as killing animals imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Growing meat? That's unnatural and creepy. Not to mention wrong... xD It's as wrong as killing animals imo.



It's more complicated than what I'm saying.

So I can tell that you're really against meat eating. You can't force me to believing in your opinions.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's more complicated than what I'm saying.
> 
> So I can tell that you're really against meat eating. You can't force me to believing in your opinions.



What? I'm not trying to... .-. I was just sharing my opinion...  I eat meat. I'm just against scientists playing with nature like that, and hunting since it isn't fair to the other animal, since hunters have weapons. I'm sorry if you misunderstood. ^-^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

The future is the sun turning redder. But that's a long ways to go.


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Growing meat? That's unnatural and creepy. Not to mention wrong... xD It's as wrong as killing animals imo.



It is a bit unnatural and creepy but if it gives real meat that is 100% the real deal without actually killing anything it's a good thing.

I would probably have to get over the fact that it's 'lab grown meat' myself to be honest but if/when it becomes a viable source of meat, I would probably take that over slaughtered meat assuming it's just as good. Aside from it being 'weird', there's not really anything morally wrong with it as far as I'm concerned. 

At any rate, I don't see how it's as wrong as killing an animal. The meat isn't prevented from living a normal life if it was never 'alive' to begin with, unless strips of bacon and steak have now become sentient and roam the wilderness. It's arguably the same as taking the life of a carrot at that stage.


----------



## UmaNation (May 3, 2015)

Bigger iPhones for sure!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> It is a bit unnatural and creepy but if it gives real meat that is 100% the real deal without actually killing anything it's a good thing.
> 
> I would probably have to get over the fact that it's 'lab grown meat' myself to be honest but if/when it becomes a viable source of meat, I would probably take that over slaughtered meat assuming it's just as good. Aside from it being 'weird', there's not really anything morally wrong with it as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> At any rate, I don't see how it's as wrong as killing an animal. The meat isn't prevented from living a normal life if it was never 'alive' to begin with, unless strips of bacon and steak have now become sentient and roam the wilderness. It's arguably the same as taking the life of a carrot at that stage.



Or we could all just start eating those processed poo patties that Japan made.


----------



## Tao (May 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Or we could all just start eating those processed poo patties that Japan made.




Yea...I think I would rather eat test tube gammon than poop burgers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...I think I would rather eat test tube gammon than poop burgers



SEE? There is worse things out there. 

As for me I have no problem not eating meat, but the second we ruin the ocean to the point where I can't have fish I will probably die.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's necessary for animals, though. We, in the modern world, can survive without meat. I and many other vegans are proof of that! I truly believe that while it's unnecessary to eat meat, it shouldn't be a thing. We should only do it if we have to, and we just don't have to. In a natural environment, it's out of our hands, but in society, there's no need for it.


I don't think we can get everyone to go vegan by then. It's a part of nature for humans, like many primates, to be omnivorous. I don't think it's wrong to kill another animal. However it is wrong for all the abuse and inhumane methods in slaughterhouses and the mass production in the meat industry. I think it's better to promote, local  farms and butchers, free range chickens, and "happy" cows. As well as fighting against cruelty in slaughterhouses and mass meat producing companies. To me it seems more realistic than everyone going vegan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I agree with you. Also, I hear that labs are growing meat. With lab grown meat and GMOs in production, we can prevent the hunger problem while we can stop killing animals and non GMO plants.


I would totally buy a grow your own meat kit.


----------



## Amichann (May 3, 2015)

Most of us are going to be alive by 2050 (35 years) and I can tell you now that I'm not going to stop eating eggs and drinking milk for breakfast if a world leader told me to lol.


----------



## Cazqui (May 3, 2015)

Why the **** is everyone on this thread so cynical? If you think the future is gonna be so bad then it will be if you accept the world as it is or you could do the best solution, work to build a better one instead of *****ing about how ****ty everything is now. It's that kind of lazy blind acceptance attitude that the world is the way it is now!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Oh damn man, throwing some straight truth our way! I agree, we are overly negative. I do have hope that the world will get our **** together, like the whole world switching to solar and everything, and I know we'll only get things better in technology and stuff too. I am sure in the future, possibly distant, that we will advance as a species and get past all this yuck in the world, bettering ourselves, but there is a long way to go.


----------



## SockHead (May 4, 2015)

The future don't exist


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree with you. Also, *I hear that labs are growing meat*. With lab grown meat and GMOs in production, we can prevent the hunger problem while we can stop killing animals and non GMO plants.



That's disgusting. Don't touch that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> That's disgusting. Don't touch that



Would you care if your fruits or vegetables are genetically modified? We're going to see more GMOs in the future.


----------



## Trundle (May 4, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.



This would be plausible and a good idea if no other animals ate other animals but they do and that's how the world works.


----------



## Jawile (May 4, 2015)

With all of the environmental stuff going on right now, my vision of the future isn't too bright; I think we'll still be here in 100 years, but there'll probably a big change in how we live due to extinction, deforestation, and pollution.


----------



## Llust (May 4, 2015)

I honestly hate thinking about the future. Things were a lot better before technology started evolving..but considering drones are starting to become a thing now, we're not that far from those fancy technology gadgets that we fantasize over..like as you said, flying cars, robot assistants for hospitals, talking computers..etc. Despite the fact that the "extreme" inventions probably won't even be considered an official thing for another 1,000 or 5,000 years, but it'll happen eventually. Considering we're constantly taking from the earth to make these things and experiment with inventions, we'll eventually have nothing at all to take from. As I mentioned, it'll probably be hundreds or thousands of years until that actually becomes an issue for us..but yeah


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 4, 2015)

Humans have only been here for less then 1% of Earth's existance. Saying that, I think it's still possible for human extinction, even with how advanced we are now. I'm hoping it happens within the next few hundred years, so the remaining species can take back the planet, and within another several million years, all signs of our existance will be goe, and nature will start coming back. Either that or the humans who care more about money than other species and nature's existance change their ways...


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Humans have only been here for less then 1% of Earth's existance. Saying that, I think it's still possible for human extinction, even with how advanced we are now. I'm hoping it happens within the next few hundred years, so the remaining species can take back the planet, and within another several million years, all signs of our existance will be goe, and nature will start coming back. Either that or the humans who care more about money than other species and nature's existance change their ways...



If humans became extinct there's a high chance that whatever caused us to go extinct will also wipe out other species as well.

As well as that, saying that nature could start doing its thing again...Well, aren't humans just doing that as well? Building structures, fighting over territory or killing other animals are things that exist throughout the animal kingdom. I don't see why humans are so bad just because we're able to use our intelligence and physical capability to do it better than other animals.

Even our negative traits or things that would class us as 'evil'. Well, right and wrong are man made concepts that don't really exist outside of ourselves. Things humans do like murder, steal, rape or fight still happen in the animal kingdom. Dolphins are proven to rape and murder 'just because', as well as other primates having full scale wars over territory or murdering other primates as a 'warning' or 'for fun'.



Not that I'm saying humans *aren't* bad, I'm just wondering what the difference is exactly and why we're the ones who should go extinct simply because we're more capable of doing things that other species might also do if given the chance.


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.



nO THANK YOU.


----------



## carlaeleni (May 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> I really don't think that being vegan is something that should be enforced by world leaders.
> 
> If you make it illegal to eat animals, the only thing you're going to have is a huge increase in prison population which at the end of the day, even if we're in a state where we don't *need* to eat animals, it's something we were 'built' to do and many people will defend defend their right to do it.



Please don't get me wrong - I said urging, not enforcing! I don't think there's anything wrong with encouraging a diet that is compassionate, healthy and undeniably the best for our environment. Nevertheless I don't wish to contaminate this board with an argument so I'll happy leave it here - just wanted to clear up I definitely did not mean eating meat should become illegal!


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

I can't go into too much detail but I can say this. In the next 5 years humans will begin to develop internal and external mutations. No not some X-men super mutant hero bs. I'm talking about logical DNA mutations that will fit the right kind of body structure


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Something about global warming, melting ice, and lots of flooding
> 
> But before all that happens, we will probably have some cool technology
> 
> ...



It takes seven minutes for the sun's light to reach the Earth, and considering the sun will get larger before it dies, we'll all burn to death. But not for another billion years, or so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

I can see it now... Chrome! Chrome everywhere!


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

It'll just be like the transition from 2005 to 2015. Nothing much other than that technology became much better.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

We will all die from the robot take over


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> We will all die from the robot take over




Which is why we need to ensure the survival of John Connor.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 8, 2015)

I can foresee amiibo in my future. Lots and lots of amiibo. XD


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2015)

George Orwell. Nineteen Eighty-Four. Oh yeah, that already happened.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2015)

I know this may sound like a touchy subject, but religion is also fading. Right now, the ratio from religious to non-religious in Europe is evening out (becoming 1:1). Sooner or later, the non-religious population will exceed those who believe in any religion. By the end of the century, religion would completely (or almost completely) fade away from Europe. Yes, this is a future prediction.

America is not any different when I mention the dwindling religious population in the future. It will be going down too, but not as fast as Europe.

Even if we attempt to prevent this (I don't think we can), the Bible (I think) has foretold something like this, and it doesn't have to be 300 years or less. I'm not sure what the difference between the Biblical prediction and the demographic prediction of this.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2015)

Um... Why would we want to prevent it? :/


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if we attempt to prevent this (I don't think we can), the Bible (I think) has foretold something like this, and it doesn't have to be 300 years or less. I'm not sure what the difference between the Biblical prediction and the demographic prediction of this.



But do we really want to prevent it?

My distaste for religion as a concept aside, if religion went away then so would a hell of a lot of other significant issues.



The bible also 'predicts' everything. It's written in such a way that it can 'predict' pretty much anything you want it to, yet not actually predict anything. The same thing as 'spiritual mediums' use to contact the dead. Yano, where they ask a bunch of really vague questions that could mean almost anything and let you fill in the blanks for them.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

//NVM, this was an ignorant post


----------



## SuperVandal (May 8, 2015)

audino said:


> that's kind of interesting because religion (and the arguments surrounding it) shaped most of european history, so I wonder what an age of non-religion will be like. What would people get into squabbles over then??



whatever people have been fighting about for the past 600 years b/c that's technically the last time of religious warfare


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> whatever people have been fighting about for the past 600 years b/c that's technically the last time of religious warfare



yeah, realized that after i posted LOL


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> whatever people have been fighting about for the past 600 years b/c that's technically the last time of religious warfare



Because things like ISIS don't exist.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Because things like ISIS don't exist.



They were talking about European religion I believe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Um... Why would we want to prevent it? :/



There is no reason why. I was just saying that even if we try to prevent happenings of any kind (good or bad), it's still going to happen sometime. Let's say that you went back in time and helped the South win the civil war. Slavery would still become illegal even if the South won (i'm glad that it's illegal today). Also, can you stop the impending earthquake from hitting California? No, that's uncontrollable. Just saying, even if you don't believe in the prophecies, they may happen whether you take action of any sort.



audino said:


> that's kind of interesting because religion (and the arguments surrounding it) shaped most of european history, so I wonder what an age of non-religion will be like. What would people get into squabbles over then??



I agree that it's interesting that Europe is trying to get away with religion, despite an even larger history of religion than the United States (as well as two of their holy sites). It's kinda like America becoming communist/socialist even when we had a time when communists were being persecuted for their beliefs or New York becoming the most repressed state in the US when it used to be the center of freedom.

Religion certainly done harm in the past. The Crusades, the Spanish Inquisition, the Expulsion from Portugal, the Israel Palestine Conflict, 9/11, the conflict in the Middle East, and the censorship of South Park all prove this point. But I don't believe in ditching my faith because of that. Nothing is perfect, whether if it's on the good side or the bad side. Radical Atheists are just as bad, and if they try to spread like how the Crusades and the early spread of Islam did, that adds another issue to religious conflict. The only way it won't cause conflict is if people can get along with different opinions. But trying to ban religion because of the history of conflict is like banning sports because of sports fans arguing over the best team or banning TV shows, movies, or video games because of the forum wars that are based on opinions. People will always fight over different opinions, no matter what. That's why I'm not converting to atheism.

One country that religion is more unlikely to fade away from is Israel. It was a major holy site for all three Abrahamic religions. Yes, America may go next, or it can be preserved in some areas while the others are gone.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that it's interesting that Europe is trying to get away with religion, despite an even larger history of religion than the United States (as well as two of their holy sites). It's kinda like America becoming communist/socialist even when we had a time when communists were being persecuted for their beliefs or New York becoming the most repressed state in the US when it used to be the center of freedom.
> 
> Religion certainly done harm in the past. The Crusades, the Spanish Inquisition, the Expulsion from Portugal, the Israel Palestine Conflict, 9/11, the conflict in the Middle East, and the censorship of South Park all prove this point. But I don't believe in ditching my faith because of that. Nothing is perfect, whether if it's on the good side or the bad side. Radical Atheists are just as bad, and if they try to spread like how the Crusades and the early spread of Islam did, that adds another issue to religious conflict. The only way it won't cause conflict is if people can get along with different opinions. But trying to ban religion because of the history of conflict is like banning sports because of sports fans arguing over the best team or banning TV shows, movies, or video games because of the forum wars that are based on opinions. People will always fight over different opinions, no matter what. That's why I'm not converting to atheism.
> 
> One country that religion is more unlikely to fade away from is Israel. It was a major holy site for all three Abrahamic religions. Yes, America may go next, or it can be preserved in some areas while the others are gone.



please.. I deleted my post OTL


----------



## SuperVandal (May 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Because things like ISIS don't exist.



you're kinda bad with understanding context, but yea i was referring to europe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2015)

This is Pandora's Box. It's pretty much about what this thread is about.


----------



## tobi! (May 8, 2015)

People have been predicting the end since the beginning of time...
Change is happening just not as fast as anyone wants it to go. Technology is also advancing so... I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords. 

Anyway, here's a list of dates predicted for apocalyptic events: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events

So, maybe we'll somehow make it to a billion years later only to be destroyed by the Sun... or we get hit by a meteor in the next five minutes.


----------



## SuperVandal (May 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> People have been predicting the end since the beginning of time...
> Change is happening just not as fast as anyone wants it to go. Technology is also advancing so... I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords.
> 
> Anyway, here's a list of dates predicted for apocalyptic events: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
> ...



global warming gonna get us 1st tho


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Wonder how important a person has to be for an apocalypse prediction to be taken seriously??


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

I kinda hope the world ends sometime during my lifespan. Just so I could see it before I die.


----------



## Trundle (May 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> But do we really want to prevent it?
> 
> My distaste for religion as a concept aside, if religion went away then so would a hell of a lot of other significant issues.
> 
> The bible also 'predicts' everything. It's written in such a way that it can 'predict' pretty much anything you want it to, yet not actually predict anything. The same thing as 'spiritual mediums' use to contact the dead. Yano, where they ask a bunch of really vague questions that could mean almost anything and let you fill in the blanks for them.



Although, the Bible is, if not the most, one of the most historical accurate primary sources we have of history. Obviously predictions of the future are sometimes broad (although not all of them are that broad in the case of the Bible), but the Bible had ancient civilizations in it that we didn't have evidence of until the 1900s. For example, the Hittites, which anti-theists used for the purpose of saying the Bible was historically inaccurate (because there was no evidence of them existing), suddenly were found and it further proves the historical accuracies of the Bible. 
You can always argue that the Bible has contradictions, but a few years passed down through history obviously amounts to nothing but human error. 
If you want a discussion on why I believe in the events of the Bible further, feel free to message me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> People have been predicting the end since the beginning of time...
> Change is happening just not as fast as anyone wants it to go. Technology is also advancing so... I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords.
> 
> Anyway, here's a list of dates predicted for apocalyptic events: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
> ...



I know this is all over, but I'm still hung onto the 2012 subject. It may not be the end of the world, but the world sure has gotten a lot worse since. Intensifying war in the Middle East, racial riots, deterioration of political correctness, and government overstepping their bounds (ie Michelle Obama school lunches) has happened since. But the world was equally bad the whole time since the 1st century (or even earlier). We may be more technologically advanced, more humane, and more sanitary, but we got a lot worse in a lot other ways.


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2015)

I hate religion. The only one I can personally tolerate is Buddhism. I don't hate religious people, but I do hate religion. I know hate is a strong word, but I can't stand the harm it causes people.


----------



## Trundle (May 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hate religion. The only one I can personally tolerate is Buddhism. I don't hate religious people, but I do hate religion. I know hate is a strong word, but I can't stand the harm it causes people.



Blaming religion for harming people is like blaming a gun for shooting someone. It's not the religion, it's the people.


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Blaming religion for harming people is like blaming a gun for shooting someone. It's not the religion, it's the people.



No, I think religion is responsible. The way it is interpreted is a big part of it, of course, but if religion didn't exist, there wouldn't be as many gays committing suicide or as many innocent people getting beheaded in foreign countries. You can't compare stories to weapons. A story can't kill, you must remember.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> No, I think religion is responsible. The way it is interpreted is a big part of it, of course, but if religion didn't exist, there wouldn't be as many gays committing suicide or as many innocent people getting beheaded in foreign countries. You can't compare stories to weapons. A story can't kill, you must remember.



I agree with Trundle here, but we need to get back on topic. I only brought up religion since there was a future prediction about it fading. I didn't want to start an argument.

Anyway, back to the autonomous cars. What do you think when you hear about the driverless cars? Do you think it's good, or scary? I would find it an advantage since it could prevent car accidents, but there are other problems related to it.


----------



## SuperVandal (May 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I know this is all over, but I'm still hung onto the 2012 subject. It may not be the end of the world, but the world sure has gotten a lot worse since. Intensifying war in the Middle East, racial riots, deterioration of political correctness, and *government overstepping their bounds (ie Michelle Obama school lunches)* has happened since. But the world was equally bad the whole time since the 1st century (or even earlier). We may be more technologically advanced, more humane, and more sanitary, but we got a lot worse in a lot other ways.



pretty sure public schools are run by government entities, which means they have a say in whether they want to keep feeding kids really fatty unhealthy foods or not lol.

as for the rest of your post, uhh no. they have no correlation with each other. reasoning could be that as social media progresses so does the rate at which we are informed of what's going on around the world. bad things have happened in this world for as long as mankind has existed, there isn't really any substance behind saying we're "getting worse" as time progresses.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can see it now... Chrome! Chrome everywhere!



This was it, this was why I made this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like to watch those horrifying animatron videos, where it's all the robots people build for movies and stuff, just without their skin on, and I am pretty sure that's what we have to look forward too. I will sit silently when the robots overthrow, in a room with headphones on, listening to Regina Spektor's Machine on repeat...


----------



## Trundle (May 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> No, I think religion is responsible. The way it is interpreted is a big part of it, of course, but if religion didn't exist, there wouldn't be as many gays committing suicide or as many innocent people getting beheaded in foreign countries. You can't compare stories to weapons. A story can't kill, you must remember.



I'm really sorry you don't have the capacity to understand logic in arguments but as far as it goes, a gun nor a story alone can not kill anyone. It's the way someone uses them that is really what can kill or harm. There will always be extremists to any kind of group, whether or not it is religion.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

Just throwing out that this is an opinion thread, not a fact/argument thread. Just a reminder dudes!


----------



## JellyDitto (May 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hope that everyone is a vegan by the year 2050, if not sooner.



lolno. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Bowie (May 9, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I'm really sorry you don't have the capacity to understand logic in arguments but as far as it goes, a gun nor a story alone can not kill anyone. It's the way someone uses them that is really what can kill or harm. There will always be extremists to any kind of group, whether or not it is religion.



Let's take this into private conversation, shall we? It would probably be more appropriate than discussing it here.



JellyDitto said:


> lolno. That's ridiculous.



It's just something I personally hope for.


----------

